# Purchasing first handgun



## PhillyWings (May 22, 2017)

So I am looking to buy my first handgun. Now I have never shoot before. So give this first timer some pointers. The gun will have two purpose home defense and a range gun. Do I start with a 22 LR caliber or jump right to 9mm? Budget is 600.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do some research:
1. Read all of the "sticky" subjects in this very section (New to Handguns Area) of the forum.
2. Use the "search" function of this forum to find other people's "new shooter" questions and our answers.
3. Find a gunshop which also has a shooting range, and rent time on as many different guns as you can afford. Make notes. Go home and review your notes.

Take a class in beginning pistol shooting:
1. The instructor will have pistols for you to try out.
2. You will learn about gun safety and shooting technique.
3. Pistol shooting is not easy to do. Instruction from an expert is so helpful that it's almost necessary.

After you've done all that, come back and ask questions.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

In addition to Steve's response, let me add, do not listen too closely to anyone who says get a *****, it's the only gun worth having. 

In most cases, the best gun to have is the one you have that feels good to you, and shoots where you point it. After that it all becomes a matter of economics and personal preference.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes find a place where you can try some different calibers. 9mm is a excellent round for defense along with .40 S&W and .45 ACP . Find something that works for YOU.


----------



## PhillyWings (May 22, 2017)

high pockets said:


> In addition to Steve's response, let me add, do not listen too closely to anyone who says get a *****, it's the only gun worth having.
> 
> .


I already had that happen. Someone told me to get a PPQ.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Philly, please regard the message in post #2 as gospel. Do everything under the heading "do some research." Do everything under the heading "Find a class..." that you can afford, even if it means giving up something else for awhile.

Please. I don't want to be worrying about you.


----------



## PhillyWings (May 22, 2017)

That is why I am still researching. I know not to make an impulse buy when it comes to a firearm. I am new and want to do it the right way.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you can find a range that rents various caliber weapons and see what you might like........


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

A Glock G19 is probably the answer you'll hear a lot. Try to get to a range that rents firearms to use. My first firearm was a Ruger and their SR9C is a very good firearm that usually comes with a 10 round magazine and a 17 round magazine. So you can carry it as 10+1 than convert to a 17+1 at home

https://gun.deals/product/ruger-sr9c-9mm-compact-pistol-35″-bbl-10-rd-and-17-rd-mags-black-ruger-3314-365

Good luck I am sure you find THAT FIREARM that you can grow with !


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad to see everyone hammering home that you need to take your time,do as many rentals as possible and do as much research as you like. No one gun manufacturer fits all nor does any caliber. Only thing I would say is to stay away from .22 for defensive purposes, fine for some range time, but anything under 9mm I would be hesitant. With a $600 budget, you should find what fits you well.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Philly, I would disagree with Donk, and agree with Steve above. Learn all you can and then come back. Rent a few, but don't discount a .22 for learning and practice. Don't be in a hurry and go out and buy the first thing that comes along. Again rent and spend the time and money to do that. As you will learn the price of the firearm is only the start, care and feeding over time will cost money and then as it usually does, you will see something else that will catch your eye and will want that one also. Please be safe take a class or two and practice as often as you can, ammo is not cheap, also learn to clean and take care of your investment, with training and practice it could save your life some day.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

jtguns said:


> ...As you will learn the price of the firearm is only the start, *care and feeding over time will cost money* and then as it usually does, you will see something else that will catch your eye and will want that one also. ...


Kind of like a *"FREE KITTEN!"
*
Oh yeah, it was nice to see Glock 19 didn't show up until the 9th post.


----------



## PhillyWings (May 22, 2017)

jtguns said:


> Philly, I would disagree with Donk, and agree with Steve above. Learn all you can and then come back. Rent a few, but don't discount a .22 for learning and practice. Don't be in a hurry and go out and buy the first thing that comes along. Again rent and spend the time and money to do that. As you will learn the price of the firearm is only the start, care and feeding over time will cost money and then as it usually does, you will see something else that will catch your eye and will want that one also. Please be safe take a class or two and practice as often as you can, ammo is not cheap, also learn to clean and take care of your investment, with training and practice it could save your life some day.


A few have already caught my eye lol.


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

I agree with most of the posters. Go to a range if you need to and shoot as many pistols as you can get your hands on and that your budget allows. You will find what works for you and I'm sure it will be within your price range. So many decent pistols now days at really reasonable prices. Shoot, shoot, and then shoot some more. Now I will state I'm not a fan of a 22lr for home defense but they sure are damn fun for a day of plinking. They do have some good loads for them nowadays but they are still anemic for anything other than plinking or varmit shooting. I am sure we have all made the mistake of buying a gun on a whim, something we just had to have, only to find out later we didn't need it or really like it. I know I have done it in the past. Go shoot some guns, take a few classes and enjoy the purchase you decide on.


----------



## Dragonman502 (Jun 1, 2017)

find a range with some rentals. check out how different models feel in your hand. after the classes and research, that's what counts, pick one that feels comfortable in your hands and fits your budget.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Be careful of hitting your price ceiling in case it turns out you don't like shooting. Also, don't go with a compact, smaller guns are harder to shoot, learn with a larger gun you can enjoy. There are lots of under $350 guns that are great quality. I own a Sarsilmaz K2P 9mm and it would be a perfect gun for a starter, can be found for well under $300, high quality Turkish gun, super comfortable grip. My son in law and I each have one and not one hiccup from either in approx. 2,000 rounds. The decision is yours in the end, keep doing homework.


----------



## PhillyWings (May 22, 2017)

I will be doing what I can to stay below my price ceiling when factoring in ammo and cleaning kit. Can you provide a link to the Sarsilmaz K2P?


----------



## PhillyWings (May 22, 2017)

Never mind I found it. The Sarsilmaz is made by EAA. I keep seeing videos about their Witness firearm.


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

First, try not to think in terms of a rigid budget. Otherwise, factor in the cleaning kit, ammo, range time, 
and assorted gear, like a holster, or case, THEN, when you've figured that cost subtract it all from the 600$,
and that's what you have left for a gun,out the door. (Don't forget to factor in the transfer fee, and sales tax, also.)

IMO, get a used 22LR, to learn the ropes. A short barrel Ruger MKI, or MKII is easy to use, and cheaper than many alternatives.
The time you'll need it, for self defense, will be short, you will eventually upgrade to something larger. Your first 22LR
will always be a fun plinker, later down the road.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

PhillyWings said:


> I will be doing what I can to stay below my price ceiling when factoring in ammo and cleaning kit. Can you provide a link to the Sarsilmaz K2P?


https://www.cdnnsports.com/eaa-sar-k2p-9mm.html#.WTHMDq4pC2c


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Took my K2P to the range today, another 600 trouble free rounds.


----------

